# Lecteur de carte eID Dectel



## schlunet (17 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaye sans résultat d'installer un lecteur de carte d'identité électronique de marque dectel Ci692.

J'ai installer le programme eID-Quickinstaller mais le Mac ne détecte pas le lecteur.

Il me manque certainement un driver que je ne trouve pas.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2013)

Sans vouloir te décourager, je pense que ce n'est pas ici que tu trouveras ta réponse (sauf coup de chance), tu ferais mieux de t'adresser au support technique du fabricant, ce type de matériel est généralement de diffusion confidentielle, vu l'étroitesse de son marché, les chances pour qu'un autre membre de MacGe l'utilise sont faibles, et que ce membre ait connaissance de ta question en passant par ici le sont encore plus.


----------



## arronax (10 Février 2014)

Bonjour Schlunet,
C'est peut-être un peu tard, mais essaie ceci: essaie de télécharger l'installeur de driver suivant:
<ACS-Unified-INST-MacOSX-105-P>
à l'adresse suivante:
Smart Card Reader | ACS: ACR38 Smart Card Reader -
Cliquer sur PC/SC Driver Installer.
Je l'ai fait, et bien que sous Maverick, je peux maintenant faire fonctionner le lecteur eID.
Bonne chance et tiens moi au courant.
ARRONAX.


----------

